# Over Grooming



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a mama mouse who is currently living with her 4 2 month old daughters. Mama is very slowly pulling out the fur of her kids. I'm debating what I want to try and do about this; at the moment, I'm thinking of one of two options. The first is to put mom in a cage by herself. I don't really want to do that. The second is to try and combine mom's cage with another of my girl colonies, and hope that the change in roommates will change the dominance structure. I can see that backfiring as well.

Do I have any other options?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

prehaps she is board, i would try reaganging the cage and putting in more things for them to do. Also what are you feeding them? i know that sme animals will barber others if there nutrition isnt right (not sure if mice also do this).

Are you sure its the mum? the babies my be sensitive to the substrate, one of our boys scratches the fur out aound his eye everytime we use a diffrent substrate.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

since no lasting damage is done there's no harm in trying to cure the problem but in my experience once they barber they always do it, clean shaving every mouse they meet.


----------

